

Tell PG: Give me my share - morphir

If I post a comment (a non-populist question or maybe I make a controversial statement) I might not get any karma points as of those reasons.. however, if that spawns a great thread with lots of good "child-comments", shouldn't I as the "father" inherit some of that credit? After all, I have implicitly caused those answers.
======
cperciva
You care way too much about karma. It's just a number.

------
praptak
Bad idea. A comment that is simply wrong and gets refuted (with the refuting
comments upvoted) also fits that profile.

~~~
morphir
but that's a good thing, the user has then provided clarification to the
table.

~~~
praptak
Think of the negative effects. This would promote posting correction-bait.

~~~
morphir
I say screw the negative effects! Negative effects will always be there, in
all parts of society. Why do you focus only on the negative side here? I
suspect its because you might be a "nay-sayer" all over. I say +1 to good
discussions. And -1 to political correct bullshit.

~~~
pedalpete
"screw the negative effects"??? you are talking about a negative effect in an
instance where it can be mitigated very easily.

You already get a +>1 if your comment is valid and improves the discussion.

Whats the goal?

We want a lively community of discussion.

How does giving you karma points as the father (or grandfather) of a
discussion add to that?

I view points first as a method to connect readers to great material which
further improves the knowledge of the community, and a side benefit is they
can help a commenter/poster further connect to the community and get an
understanding of their value.

------
morphir
What I'm saying is that today, the comment system creates much too political
correct comments. And sometimes maybe lack the intellectual finesse.

------
ajuc
It would encourage trolling.

